# Need some help with Brake line clips...



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

So, I've put everything on in the front, but for the life of me, I cannot get the damn pieces of crap brake line clips back on - on either side. Anyone have any tips on how to get the sob's back on?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

line em up and tap them lightly with a flathead or hammer.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Hrm... mine don't really budge at all. I've even leaned back on them with all my weight trying to get the things on and they don't want to go back. I've even tried fitting a screw driver in the rivet on the struts so that the clip doesn't go down into it, but no luck. There's really hardly any room to swing a hammer more than an inch or two, but I'll try lightly tapping it with the hammer in a few minutes here.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

are u putting them in the right way?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

............. yes...


----------

